# Lost driver license



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

I had some trouble with the registry and lost my driving privelages for 6 months.
I've been a sub contractor for a company and now I can't go on their jobs. So I've lost out on work.
The phone has been slow ringing, but if I get a call for an estimate, how am I gonna get there? Let alone how am I going to make it to the job each day?
I'm pulling my hair out. I don't know what to do.

I've only come up with 2 solutions:

A buddy of mine has a company that I can work for and he has a crew that I can ride with to the jobsite.
But I'd have to put my company on hold til I get my license back. But at least I have work.


Or I thought about hiring an employee with a van. And have him cart me around and have some extra hands on the jobsite.
But who wants to drive around like a taxi for a boss; he'd have to drive me to go on estimates, gather materials, and get to jobs.
Plus, what if he is late getting me to an estimate, or doesn't show up, or has car trouble.


I'm really stuck in the mud.
Any suggestions?


----------



## jstanton (Mar 25, 2012)

They won't give you a hardship license? If the numbers work I would hire a helper to drive, book all your appointments during the day or on the way home. Let him know the situation and it shouldn't be a big deal. 

Other than that, work for your buddy and tell the customers you are 6-8 months out. Look at the jobs off hours when you can get a ride.

When I first started out I lost mine for 6 months. I had a trailer and left it on site. Got a ride and told people my wife and I shared the truck. It was a bigger job and it worked out pretty good.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah, I think I'm gonna just work for friend.
I let him know about my license and asked him what I should do, and he was like, "hell, we need help. Work for me."

I think I'll just work for him right now and when people call I'll tell them I'm booked til September.

I have too many headaches as it is to be worrying about a ride here and there and everywhere. I do alot of driving around each day.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Been there done that although it has been several years.Most states will give you a permit to drive to work under certain circumstances and hours.
I also hired a guy to work for me and drive me around.Worked for awhile but not the best solution.

http://dui.drivinglaws.org/massachusetts-first-offense-duioui.htm


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

I won't have my license back for another 5 years (no, not for dui but garnishments)

Estimates are scheduled end of day. Employee totes me around. He likes getting full pay to do nothing but drive.

Side note: you can still purchase and register and insure a "company vehicle" in your company name. This will alleviate the "my car is broke down" excuse.

It forces me to be a better business man quite honestly. As I now rely on others to make me money. 

I live in town so shopping is within a few blocks, not that far away.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Not for dui then it's probably for child support.If you want to bring children into this world then it's up to you to support them.You get no sympathy from me.
Take care of your children first. If you can't do that then I or anyone else should have answer for you.You are a POS.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

mako1 said:


> You are a POS.


:laughing:


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Sorry if I was wrong but in this state you can only have your drivers licenses taken a way from a DUI or failing to pay child support.He did not specify so I am assuming.
WITF is registry?I can assume moving from one state to the other but they don't suspend a license for that?You just have to register in the state you're applying for.
With the info given I can just assume what I have?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Here in Cali they not only take your DL they also take your Contractors License as well for not paying for your kids.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> Here in Cali they not only take your DL they also take your Contractors License as well for not paying for your kids.


+1 They should do anything they can anywhere to take care of the kids.They did not asked to be into this world ,you brought them here take care of them.

Anyone that does otherwise is a POS in my world.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

mako1 said:


> Not for dui then it's probably for child support.If you want to bring children into this world then it's up to you to support them.You get no sympathy from me.
> Take care of your children first. If you can't do that then I or anyone else should have answer for you.You are a POS.


Who are you calling a pos? Especially on assumption. ..


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Driftweed said:


> Who are you calling a pos? Especially on assumption. ..


So for the record, are you a POS?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## LI-Remodeler (Feb 3, 2015)

First, sorry to hear about your misfortune for whatever reason (none of my business). I'm sure you will get through it as tough as it. We all have our personal "challenges" for many reasons.


Assuming something about people and judging them is never a good thing. Most times it's based on personal biases and ignorance. 

In my state there are many reasons for your drivers licensed to be suspended/revoked, 

most common are:

you operated or permitted operation of a vehicle without insurance
you were involved in an uninsured motor vehicle accident
you were convicted of an alcohol or drugged driving charge 
you were convicted of a serious traffic offense or multiple offenses
you failed a DMV road test
you made a false statement on an application for a license or 
registration
you were a driver in a motor vehicle crash that involved a fatality
you did not have automobile liability insurance 
you were convicted of an alcohol or drugged driving charge 
you received too many traffic tickets in a certain amount of time 
you did not follow the rules for junior drivers
you did not answer a traffic ticket 
you did not pay for a traffic ticket fine 
you did not file a motor vehicle accident report
you failed to pay child support 
you have unpaid NYS tax debts


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

LI-Remodeler said:


> First, sorry to hear about your misfortune for whatever reason (none of my business). I'm sure you will get through it as tough as it. We all have our personal "challenges" for many reasons.
> 
> 
> Assuming something about people and judging them is never a good thing. Most times it's based on personal biases and ignorance.
> ...




In each of those situations you are in violation of the law, and that consequently makes you a POS. :laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Easy with the POS comments, guys. That's a direct violation of site rules.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Easy with the POS comments, guys. That's a direct violation of site rules.


*P*oint *O*f *S*ale? :laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Call me a Point of Sale and I'll ban yer butt. :furious:


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

Fake it till you make it. 
Im sure you would have no problem finding a helper / chauffeur.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

:laughing:


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

m1911 said:


> :laughing:


Thats great the guys got his lunch cooler too :laughing:


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

m1911 said:


> :laughing:


ghost poster jerk on his way to subway to but mayo on rock :laughing::clap:


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

pappagor said:


> ghost poster jerk on his way to subway to but mayo on rock :laughing::clap:


It's as if he were trying to say something...


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

pappagor said:


> ghost poster jerk on his way to subway to but mayo on rock :laughing::clap:


You really do need a better Chinese to English translator. 


:laughing:


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

m1911 said:


> You really do need a better Chinese to English translator.
> 
> 
> :laughing:


He's in mn mayo.Should be able to speak perfect nglish.
Sorry if I made the wrong assumption about your DL.You posted on an internet forum and did not give details so what do you expect?So,give some details or expect us to assume.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Way back when I started the rules were a little looser with the cops, the guy I worked for...never had a license, never lost it...just never got one...and drove everyday, even the day we got pulled over and he told the cop he never got his license, cop didn't know what to do and just sent us on our way after 20 minutes.

Anyways for the OP, take the job with your buddy, an employee acting as a chauffeur is going to at some point feel entitled, and that entitlement is going to cost you...so take the job


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm taking job with friend. Pay covers my rent plus gives me some extra to cover the state fines. Although I don't want to grow to hate my boss, being that we're already friends.
And for owning a business since 2005, I don't like the idea of going to work for somebody else. Putting my business on hold isn't something I like doing. But the alternative to hiring a glorified taxi service doesn't appeal to me and will likely cause problems.

No, my license didn't get pulled for child support. I have no kids.
Nor did it get suspended for drinking and driving.
It's a long story, and not one I'm going to blab about on the internet about.

Aside from the side banter, thanks for the couple replies.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

I put my business on hold to super for a friend for two years and after it was up I'm busy as ever. I wouldn't worry about that part


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Chris Johnson said:


> Way back when I started the rules were a little looser with the cops, the guy I worked for...never had a license, never lost it...just never got one...and drove everyday, even the day we got pulled over and he told the cop he never got his license, cop didn't know what to do and just sent us on our way after 20 minutes.


I have a neighbor who hasn't had his license since 92. Idk how he keeps his truck tagged


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

illbuildit.dd said:


> I have a neighbor who hasn't had his license since 92. Idk how he keeps his truck tagged


You can spot those guys on the road all the time, they're always doing the speed limit. :laughing:


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> You can spot those guys on the road all the time, they're always doing the speed limit. :laughing:


Ha! Well i know this guy better get his muffler fixed!


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

lost it for drinking and driving or surcharges?


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Here you can also loose your license if you simply forget to renew it. There is a grace period I think but after that it's like you're a 16 year old kid again


----------



## bytor (Jan 23, 2010)

Many medical situations may also result in temporary loss of license... fainting spells, seizures... etc. etc.... usually have to be symptom free for a certain amount of time before license is returned.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

In Ohio, having an accident while not insured is an automatic suspension.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Warren said:


> In Ohio, having an accident while not insured is an automatic suspension.


As it should be.


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

My old boss lost his license for forgetting to pay tickets, I drove him around for a few days, wasn't to bad, learnt a few things, but holy f**k he stunk my truck out so bad with gas and B.O.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

S.U.M said:


> My old boss lost his license for forgetting to pay tickets, I drove him around for a few days, wasn't to bad, learnt a few things, but holy f**k he stunk my truck out so bad with gas and B.O.


One does not simply *forget* to pay a ticket, especially _ticket*s*_.

:laughing: Irresponsible, anyone? :laughing:


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

I guess I should of said "forgetting"


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Occasionally I will have my guy drive me around to look at jobs. Or if 2 people need to go get something, I have him drive. 

When looking at jobs, he just waits for me. As soon as I'm done, we head to the next appointment. While he drives, I work on the estimate. Everything is fresh in my mind and I don't have anything else to do anyway. By the time we get to where we are going, I'm almost done with the estimate.

Same if we have to go get something. I will bring along my notes and work on estimates or material lists, while he drives. It's rare that 2 people have to go get materials though.

If the customer notices you aren't driving, tell them the truth. It gives you time to do paperwork, while he drives. 

Since you have already decided to go to work for your friend, you will still need to be looking at jobs. People will still want to schedule work for September.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

After I re-read my post, I wonder if any customers ever thought I had lost my license? It never occurred to me.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Well, I haven't got a call for an estimate since my license got suspended. But if I do, I'll just tell them I can't do their job til September. And if they still want to do it, I'll get a ride from somebody to the home.

In the meantime, I'm gonna work on our website. Get it "mobilized" for cell phone usage. Plug away at SEO. Get some visuals together.
Work on branding our proposal materials.
Get everything sharp for getting jobs, and looking good in selling the customer.


----------



## Yianno (Dec 11, 2014)

Not sure what your area is like but there was a time where I was in between vehicles. Truck broke down, didn't have enough for brand new and couldn't find a decent used. Needed to work so I took bus. Booked all estimates on evenings and weekends days in advanced to give me time to either get a lift or bus it. Had to so do what I needed to do. Materials wasn't a problem as delivery was an option and some materials I could either walk or take it on bus. Same with certain tools. I'd take a few things a day and that way ended up with everything down there. Many options around!


----------

